# A8 W12 coupe?



## casey/artandcolour (Sep 12, 2011)

Isn't it about time Audi had a true competitor to the CL class? The* A8 W12 coupe.*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey, that's pretty cool. Did you do it? A company did build a D2 coupe at one point but Audi likely will do something as a whole separate model like an A9.


----------



## casey/artandcolour (Sep 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, that's pretty cool. Did you do it? A company did build a D2 coupe at one point but Audi likely will do something as a whole separate model like an A9.


thanks, yes I did. My hobby is creating a "fake" cars. Keeps me out of trouble, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We'd love to see more if you have them... particularly Audi.


----------

